# How do you feel about crating your chi's?



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I have four chi's and they all sleep in a huge dog bed together that is set in the corner of our bedroom. They are contained by a doggie fence.

They sleep there at night or when I have to run errands. I just tell them "time to go mimi's" and they take off running to there "room". It's so cute .

Lately I have been wondering if maybe I should be crating them separately. Do they need their own space? 

At night a hear Lily give little warning growls when the others are moving around in the bed, I assume the others are trying to play with each other or get comfortable, but it bugs Lily. Lol. The bed is huge so there is plenty of room for all four to sleep away from each other if they want.

I don't know what to do? I have been going back and forth with this for awhile now. Do you think they would prefer their own space to go to when it's time to go mimi?

Does anyone else with multiple dogs crate each one separately? How's it working for you?

If anyone knows where to buy a crate that is divided & made for two chi's that has BOTH doors in the FRONT, like Mandy's aka "Mazza lovin my chi's" please let me know.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lisa my 2 used to be together but i got a new crate it has seperate portitions 
they are fine being created in this they can still see each other









in fact i think zac prefers it cause he dosent like being disturbed either


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Mandy I love that crate it would be perfect! When you posted it, I looked for one and could not find it. If I do crate them I would want two of them just like yours.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL 

i guess this question is for me ? lol (j/k)

Mine have there own room . there is an old sofa and they sleep on that. They also have like 4-5 crates in this room and a large dog bed but for some reasson they all sleep in one crate. 

I also hear growls at night too but i pay no mind becuase i know the area is big enough for them to move around , i mean its a WHOLE room LOL.

so if one is growling , i'd try crateing her maybe she'll like it, you could put a crate in there and see if she goes in there. Maybe SHE likes her own space?

My male Jamoka likes his own space so most of the time i crate him or he just sleeps on the top of the sofa.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My babies have their own, but if the all slept together and only had the occasional growl I wouldn't change.  You know, the old "if it ain't broke don't fix it".


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What lucky little dogs! There own room! LOL. Thats really funny, they have a whole bedroom and they still want to curl up together. 
Yeah, I thought about just crating her.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Only one of my dogs gets crated, because he is destructive when he isn't being supervised so he can't be left alone. The other two have the run of the bedroom. They have their water available, along with different beds to sleep in. They get along pretty well and respect each other's space. My big dog, however has no sense of personal space, and he would drive them nuts and start fights. So even if he was their size, he still would be separate. It all depends on how the dogs get along, but yours seem to get along pretty good.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just another thought... if you think about it, dogs and wolves are pack animals. They like to be together, and they have their own rules and hierarchy within the pack. If you hear growls, it is because they are working out their differences. I really only would worry if things got too serious, like nipping or fighting. Other than that, a growl here or there is just their way of communicationg to the other dogs to stay out of my space!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

martini0904 said:


> Just another thought... if you think about it, dogs and wolves are pack animals. They like to be together, and they have their own rules and hierarchy within the pack. If you hear growls, it is because they are working out their differences. I really only would worry if things got too serious, like nipping or fighting. Other than that, a growl here or there is just their way of communicationg to the other dogs to stay out of my space!


That's true and something to think about  Thanks!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

we have 2 soft crates in our room for them...they play inside the crate together but they like their own space.....yes they do growl if one go in the wrong crate at night...LOL..


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

momof4chi's said:


> That's true and something to think about  Thanks!


Yep, anytime. They are adorable and cute and fluffy, and we love to dress them up (I am totally guilty of this offense!) but sometimes we need to take a step back and remember to let them be dogs. (It's so hard to not baby the when they are this adorable, though!)


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Nana4u said:


> we have 2 soft crates in our room for them...they play inside the crate together but they like their own space.....yes they do growl if one go in the wrong crate at night...LOL..


The soft crates are really nice too. I love that they know which crate is their's. Your babies are to cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

momof4chi's said:


> The soft crates are really nice too. I love that they know which crate is their's. Your babies are to cute!



thanks...since I don't close their crates so I like the soft crate better and it's very good price here .....


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

martini0904 said:


> Yep, anytime. They are adorable and cute and fluffy, and we love to dress them up (I am totally guilty of this offense!) but sometimes we need to take a step back and remember to let them be dogs. (It's so hard to not baby the when they are this adorable, though!)


Yeah, it's almost impossible to not treat them like babies, but I do my best to not go overboard . Lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Nana4u said:


> thanks...since I don't close their crates so I like the soft crate better and it's very good price here .....


If I do decide to crate them, and I can't find the crate I am looking for, I will definetly look into the soft crates. The color you have will blend well with my bedroom. I just don't know how 4 crates will blend. Lol.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

there is like another size smaller and I think it would fit perfect...


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

You said you don't close the crates, so this may not pertain to you, but do any of you guys who use soft crates have a problem with dogs trying to chew their way out of the crates? I would like to get Martini a soft crate, but I have no idea if she has ever been crated before and worry she will try to chew her way out or something.
She does have a "bedroom" though. It is a little leopard print cat house. It is too cute. Made for cats, but perfect for chihuahuas! Lol.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> You said you don't close the crates, so this may not pertain to you, but do any of you guys who use soft crates have a problem with dogs trying to chew their way out of the crates? I would like to get Martini a soft crate, but I have no idea if she has ever been crated before and worry she will try to chew her way out or something.
> She does have a "bedroom" though. It is a little leopard print cat house. It is too cute. Made for cats, but perfect for chihuahuas! Lol.


yes thats why i had to get the metal crate my honey chewed right through the soft crate she chewed the zip right off it 

go girl your getting there only 11 to go you can do it lol


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> yes thats why i had to get the metal crate my honey chewed right through the soft crate she chewed the zip right off it
> 
> go girl your getting there only 11 to go you can do it lol


haha, thanks!!
Yeah I bet Martini would do the same. They look so much more comfy than the wire crates, but I have seen "bed sets" for wire crates that can dress them up and make them cozy. If I ever travel with her I will probably look into it.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah ive seen them too i might have to make one for my crate good idea thanks


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't even think about them chewing their way out of it. Could they really get through that material?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yes honey chewed the whole zip off in one night and ripped it to shredds inside thats why i had to go for the metal one


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

No prob. I have seen thenm a few places, but petedge.com is the only one that comes to mind if you need an idea of what they look like. So cute! Wish I was better at sewing. I can only do basic things.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder if mine would do that? They probably wouldn't while we were sleeping, but when I leave to do errands, I could just picture Maxx gnawing on the crate. Little stinker.Lol.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah the material is like a canvas-like material. No big deal if you have a dog that is already crate-trained, but I could imagine it posing a problem for a dog that is not accustomed to crates.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

martini0904 said:


> No prob. I have seen thenm a few places, but petedge.com is the only one that comes to mind if you need an idea of what they look like. So cute! Wish I was better at sewing. I can only do basic things.


Hey mandy, you could probably make one yourself. You seem to be a wiz with the sewing machine


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah thats what i was thinking some lepoard print fur or something sounds good i will look into that


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Make sure you post pics if you do it.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually I kept Sally separate from the others when I brought her home and when it was bed time I put Sally in her pen and others in their room ( Laundry room) and every night I would say nite nite girls and Sally headed in the room with my older 2 dogs so I just accepted that she wanted to be in there with them so we tried it one night and all went well so that is where she sleeps now.

With Emma she is smaller so she is in Sallys old Pen but she insist on going to bed with mama ( Me) so when I say nite nite girls Emma heads for my bedroom door and sits there and waits so I guess time will tell if she joins the pack but my instincts tell me she will eventually. 

Dogs are pack animals so they want to be with their own kind and this has been that way with any dogs we have aquired when we have more than one which we always will.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG leopard would be gorgeous! If you do it, you better post pics or we will bother you till you do! Lol. You could make like, little curtains and make it looks like a canopy bed. Oh geeze, I wish I could sew. I have the most beautiful idea for a crate cover set, but I am so bad at sewing things I imagine. Maybe you will have better luck than me.


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing, even though I have only one (right now). I guess it would depend on how the pups got along together. I just kind of assumed that since they were "pack" animals they would sleep together.  I will have to see how that works when I get another one.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog. I've known some dogs that had little patience for each other or preferred their own space, but mine actually became more stressed when crated separately. They're even crated together whenever I board them at the vet's office because it reduces their stress, and they have an easier time of it. 

Whenever Boo wanted a break, he'd just jump on the couch as Poppet's little legs had him permanently grounded. But they'd almost always choose to sleep together. If Lily is older and/or becomes aggrevated by the others, I'd try crating her separately and seeing if she prefers that, but I'd definitely treat it on an individual basis and wouldn't force the issue for those that don't seem to mind the group arrangement.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

unchienne said:


> I think it depends on the dog. I've known some dogs that had little patience for each other or preferred their own space, but mine actually became more stressed when crated separately. They're even crated together whenever I board them at the vet's office because it reduces their stress, and they have an easier time of it.
> 
> Whenever Boo wanted a break, he'd just jump on the couch as Poppet's little legs had him permanently grounded. But they'd almost always choose to sleep together. If Lily is older and/or becomes aggravated by the others, I'd try crating her separately and seeing if she prefers that, but I'd definitely treat it on an individual basis and wouldn't force the issue for those that don't seem to mind the group arrangement.


She is second to the oldest. She hasn't become aggravated to the point that she goes after them or anything like that. She just lets out warning growls as if she saying "Stop Moving!" LOl. 
I was just thinking I should put a stop to it in case it lead to something more. When they are in their beds they don't really huddle together. They each find their own space to sleep, and snuggle in the blankets, so I thought maybe they would want their own "bedroom".

I just don't want to spend a ton of money on crates and it turns out they would prefer to sleep together. 
If I were them I would want to sleep all huddled together. Lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

My girls each have their own portable baby cribs. The pac n plays. I figure they are together all day long, and Ivy tends to love to bug Willow nipping on her heels while she naps, cause she want to play, so I figure alone time is good. They are pushed right up together and their beds are next to each other so they can see one another. 

Lori


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine sleep on the bed with us at night, at the bottom in theory...

If we need them to go out, we crate them separately, but where they can see each other. They aren't left often and only for an hour or two at most and do fine 

Barbara x


----------



## tagan520 (Feb 27, 2009)

I only crate mine when we aren't home or we can't keep an eye on them but they are in their seperate crates which they seem to like.

P.S. I guess mine our super spoiled because they sleep with us in our king size bed LOL!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

tagan520 said:


> P.S. I guess mine our super spoiled because they sleep with us in our king size bed LOL!!


Don't all Chihuahuas 

Mine love bedtime, I think they'd drop with shock if I left them downstairs or crated in the room. Not saying this is wrong, just mine are bed pups 

Barbara x


----------



## Megan (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm planning on crate training mine to start with so he/she won't become too dependant on me, although I know it'll be tempting to bring him/her into bed for cuddles


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

at night hiro likes his pet taxi the breeder gave me when i got him. i made it comfy with a padded bottom and blankets, and thats where he likes to sleep from the day i got him ( when hes not sleeping on his favorite pillow or my lap), for day time lounging he likes his bachelor pad aka his tent...but when its sleepy time he goes straight for his taxi (the door is left open so he can go in an out as needed throughout the day.)


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

MeganSpillings said:


> I'm planning on crate training mine to start with so he/she won't become too dependant on me, although I know it'll be tempting to bring him/her into bed for cuddles


Good move, we did that with Jago when he was a puppy 
It's important a puppy is happy to be apart, as with the best of intentions we have to leave them sometimes.

Barbara x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for sharing and for the great suggestions .

My chi's get to sleep in our bed, the couch, my sons bed, or pretty much where ever they want during the day, when I'm at home. 
It would be way to hard to share a bed with all four and my husband. I wouldn't mind boot'n the hubby to the couch, and keep the chi's in the bed with me though! Lol.
I think I will just leave the set up as it is now. They are all already crate trained, so it wouldn't be hard to switch if needed in the future.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I use a Pet Gear crate for Mu-Shu, it's the one with four sides that open and one of the sides has a door that swings up and slides in like a garage door. He sleeps in there at night and does not complain, on weekends after he has his morning potty break he will sometimes get in bed with me for the rest of the time until I get up. But when it's time for him to go back to his crate at night he goes with no fuss. I really like the Pet Gear crates because of that garage opening door, there is no open door sticking out for them to run into or to scratch your legs if you pass to close by. It also comes in colors and seems to be indistructible especially for small dogs.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Gisele said:


> I use a Pet Gear crate for Mu-Shu, it's the one with four sides that open and one of the sides has a door that swings up and slides in like a garage door. He sleeps in there at night and does not complain, on weekends after he has his morning potty break he will sometimes get in bed with me for the rest of the time until I get up. But when it's time for him to go back to his crate at night he goes with no fuss. I really like the Pet Gear crates because of that garage opening door, there is no open door sticking out for them to run into or to scratch your legs if you pass to close by. It also comes in colors and seems to be indistructible especially for small dogs.


Could you post a pic of that crate or a link where I can see it. That type of door sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

We have a separate crate for Jaelyn, our foster yorkiepoo and each of the cats. For my sanity's sake and the sake of peace they are fed separately in their own crates. If they're not crated they finish their own bowl and then go and try to finish everyone elses off too. lol So this is a good way to reassure myself they're eating everything at mealtime. If they're not eating everything or leave it untouched then I know which one to keep an eye on if there hasn't already been symptoms that caught my eye. I found because they're fed in their crates they associate it with something good too and don't fight going in them for a vet visit, etc.

However there are dogs that don't like to be crated no matter what. Junie, our foster, is one of them. And she doesn't calm down after 15 or so minutes of our being gone. She'll bark the entire time she's in it. So sleeping in it is definitely not possible for her. She enjoys sleeping on the couch more. I even tried leaving her in a large metal playpen with a big pillow for her to lay on and she managed to jump the 18" height of the playpen and was walking around the kitchen when I got home. LOL

Jaelyn on the other hand will sleep in her crate, playpen or on the couch. She's not picky.


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got two that sleep in beside me, others are in one big bed in the kitchen but if any of my girls are in season I crate my boys - all seperate crates else we'd have a fight on our hands. I get them trained up to go into crates when they're puppies - that way they don't have a problem with it and it also solves problems when we have to stay over at hotels.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

These look quite nice http://www.dog-crates-online.com/


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this and it's cheaper than the above website.

If you search 'stylish dog crate covers' you can DIY and cover a normal crate to make it look more appealing

Or you could


----------



## AshleyKay (May 6, 2009)

I have crated my other two dogs together. I have a cocker spaniel, and a miniature schnuzer, and when we got Toby as a puppy he would not settle down in the crate unless Charlie, my cocker was with him. Charlie didnt mind, and Toby wasnt happy without him. Toby is now full grown and potty trained so I dont crate them anymore. I put Pep in his crate only when I am gone. He sleeps with me at night.


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

MIne are both crated and have their own room too...we did this from puppies following the breeders advice a haven't looked back...they spend all day together and seem happy to have their own space at night...also we do a lot of travelling to shows and stuff so I needed them used to crates...its good to hear everyone elses set up and I really like some of these crates x


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the Pet Gear website.

www.petgearinc.com


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Gisele said:


> This is the Pet Gear website.
> 
> www.petgearinc.com



Okay, I really like those crates. The door is perfect! I'm going to look into them. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## *gillian* (Jan 31, 2009)

crates are a excellent idea but at the moment i use large playpens for 7 of them the other 4 sleep in the kitchen in they beds the 3 boys all have seperate playpens as they dont get on the frenchie also has a playpen as she chews everything in sight and 3 of the girls sleep together in one as juicy is only 2lb and wendy gets bullied and blondie has a quite large molera so i keep the 3 delicate ones together


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

momof4chi's said:


> Mandy I love that crate it would be perfect! When you posted it, I looked for one and could not find it. If I do crate them I would want two of them just like yours.


lisa i came across this while looking for dog carseats might be close to what you are looking for 

http://www.pet-super-store.com/html/ez-train-dog-crate.html


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> lisa i came across this while looking for dog carseats might be close to what you are looking for
> 
> http://www.pet-super-store.com/html/ez-train-dog-crate.html


Thanks Mandy!
Yeah, I saw those crates, but the door on the side wouldn't work for me. Plus I'm not sure if the divider would seperate the space evenly so that they could both use the front door. If it did then that would be perfect.
Your crate is just perfect. I can't believe we don't have them her in the US. 
What's wrong with this country!!! :foxes15: LOl!
Thank you again for keeping me in mind I appreciate it. If you find anything else, please send it my way.
Happy Mother's Day!:wave:


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a large black metal crate that has a divider in the middle. Rygel goes in one side and Peek in the other. I hate crating them, but I've heard horror stories, and a friends of mine had her boy get tangled in speaker wires while she was at work and he didn't make it. All I have to do is say "time for work, get your cookie", and they both run to their sides of the crate waiting. I toss all their blankets in the dryer before I leave so that they are nice a warm, then I put them in their beds, which they love. Rochelle.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*I don't crate Mirdle*

I hate crates. I know they have their purpose. We got a huge crate to put her wee pad in it and tried to get to to stay in their but quickly gave up. She uses it as her poop den. That she likes and uses all the time.
Most people I know who had dogs growing up never used crates. This is a new phenomenon. She also has a tiny crate with a bed that I always leave open. 

So far so good with Mirdle. She is not destroying anything and is pretty chill. We exercise her and gives her lots of toys. She has run of the living rm/dining, kitchen and den when we are gone. 
She sleeps next to my bed in her own doggy bed on the floor.
I allow her cuddling in the morning and a nap in the day otherwise I won't allow her to sleep in the bed with me.
Hopefully it all goes well and I won't have to crate her with the door closed. It freaks me out.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

We let the two little dogs have free roam while the larger dog is carted in a bedroom, while we aren't home. He is extremely destructive when he isn't being watched. He has had to have surgery for eating (not chewing up and spitting out, no...EATING) part of a fleece blanket. He has eaten flip flops, a baseball, a leather belt, numerous shirts, pillowcases, etc. So yeah, needless to say, he doesn't get free run of the house while we can't watch him. Lol...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have never crated my chis
or any dog for that matter.
I do have a crate for emergencys
but what I use it for mostly is a
private potty place for both my 
last chi and current chi. 
I line it with puppy pads and change 
them as needed. I leave the door open
and train my dogs to use it so I don't
have pee pads all over the house. 
Works great and saves a lot of clean up,
especially during the night or if 
if my dogs are left for more than 
a few hrs alone.


----------

